# dovii question



## joker1857 (Apr 3, 2004)

What are the differences between the "gold" dovii and the regular color morph dovii? Is there a difference or are people just saying gold to try and sell for more? Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe collection point is the difference. The problem is people forget to add the collection point to the name of the fish...


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

The different colors are geographical differences. One is from Costa Rica and the other is from Nicaragua. The ones from Costa Rica will be the gold while the Nics will be more blue/green/purple.


----------



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

I have one from Nic. The Costa Rican's are beauts!


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep, different collection points. Here are a couple of examples of the two colors, my male is nicaraguan (blue) and my female is costa rican (yellow).










Female










Male


----------

